# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Sine palce

## kujawiok

Witam . Mojej siostrze od dłuższego czasu sinieją palce i są zimne , a ostatnio już całe dłonie . Nadmienię że ma 45 lat  . Był bym wdzięczny za poradę .

----------


## TomaszK

czy dłonie bolą? może drętwieją? Może to być problem z krążeniem

----------


## susu

Sinienie dłoni wskazuje na problemy kardiologiczne. 
Jednak najbardziej prawdopodobne są tu roblemy z krążeniem.
Proponuję wizytę u kardiologa, gdyż niewykluczone, że masz chore serce.

----------


## kujawiok

Dłonie jej drętwieją . Była już kardiloga . Przepisał jej jekieś leki , ale nic nie pomogły .

----------


## susu

Takie drętwienie nie koniecznie musi byc związane z kardiologią, moze to choroba neurologiczna?
Jakie badania byly wykonywane?

----------


## TomaszK

a czy te palce nie są pałeczkowate? prześlij zdjęcia

----------

